# Cap Badges & CF Regimental Insignias - Searching for a Complete Image Collection



## McG (23 Jan 2001)

Does anyone know where I can find an electronic picture collection of Canadian unit capbadges for Regiments from WW 2 to the present?  preferably line drawings.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Jan 2001)

Watch my website - http://www.canadiansoldiers.com

I am currently downloading scans of all the WW II cap badges for three seperate pages - you can preview the infantry cap badge pages at 

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/capbadges3.htm

I also have line drawings of all these badges which will go on seperate pages, hopefully in the next month or so.


----------



## McG (31 Jan 2001)

Thanks.  I‘ll be watching.

You‘d think this is a project that the DHH should have already undertaken and made available on the web.


----------



## pat (31 Jan 2001)

From I have been told is that DHH is working on it and is aiming for the fall 2001 to have it done. It will include the cape badge, regimental colors and some other things of every unit that is serving. Reg and reserves. The next step will be disbanded units from long ago. They will also have Ships crest and air force Sqn crest. Have too pleas all three.


----------



## McG (31 Jan 2001)

eeexcellent


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Feb 2001)

If DHH is nice, I‘ll let them use some of my badge images from units "disbanded long ago"....heehee


----------



## jranrose (31 Oct 2004)

Hello,
I am looking for CF regimental badge images. I know there is the badge archive on the DIN at http://dgpa-dgap.mil.ca/badge%20site/index_e.htm. Does anyone have access that can send me any of the regiments badges? If any one can help it would be much appreciated. You can email me or if you could put up a post. 
Thanks,
Jason
jranrose@yahoo.com


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Oct 2004)

Which regiments' badges are you looking for? Are you seeking the line drawing images, or photos of the badges themselves? Current or historical? If drawings are sought, are you looking for black and white images, the formally authorized versions, or the (sometimes) more colourful variations that can be found of some?

Have you tried searching for them in the various regimental and related sites, or the image archive on this site?


----------



## jranrose (31 Oct 2004)

So far I have pretty much all the regimental badges on file. I am now looking for the coloured images of the badges.


----------



## Inch (31 Oct 2004)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/page2_e.htm

Try this site, it's got pretty much every badge in the CF.

Cheers


----------



## Storm (22 Feb 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/page2_e.htm
> 
> Try this site, it's got pretty much every badge in the CF.
> 
> Cheers



Good pictures there, but browsing around only gives one more questions, such as what ever happened to the good ol' tape measure?

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/body_scanning_e.htm

Holy crap!  How PC do we have to get? :threat:


----------



## patrick666 (1 Apr 2005)

I was looking through the cap badges and had a question...

Do all engineering units have the same badge? All I saw was "Military Engineering Branch" and could only assume.... 

Cheers


----------



## McG (1 Apr 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Do all engineering units have the same badge?


Yes.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

my dad has the chance to get i think it is about 95%-99% of the ww1 CEF cap brasses. the only problem is it will cost a hell of a lot of money. i think the guy is charging around $40,000 for the collection. that is way more than my dad even makes a year at his job.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> my dad has the chance to get i think it is about 95%-99% of the ww1 CEF cap brasses. the only problem is it will cost a hell of a lot of money. i think the guy is charging around $40,000 for the collection. that is way more than my dad even makes a year at his job.



Well, golly Hutch, guess he DOESN'T have a chance after all, then, does he.  ???? 

There were 256 infantry battalions alone, not counting artillery, ammunition columns, service, medical, and officers variants on all - the going reference is Charlton's catalogue, I'll have to see how many seperate badges are listed.  40,000 sounds like a pretty fair price; search for CEF on ebay and you can see the scope of the undertaking.  I doubt there is a single complete set anywhere.

And they are "cap badges" not brasses.  Many badges were in white metal or copper.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

well i forgot that he asked his parent if he could borrow the money as a joke. than he over heard them actually talking about it.

ya 40,000 is a really good deal. the guy that is selling them is i think trying to get rid of them. i am not sure why though.

oh i thought cap badges were the ones you sew on your berret, and the cap brasses were the ones that were like thew metal types ones. OK thanks for clearing that up with me.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Well, golly Hutch, guess he DOESN'T have a chance after all, then, does he.  ????
> 
> There were 256 infantry battalions alone, not counting artillery, ammunition columns, service, medical, and officers variants on all - the going reference is Charlton's catalogue, I'll have to see how many seperate badges are listed.  40,000 sounds like a pretty fair price; search for CEF on ebay and you can see the scope of the undertaking.  I doubt there is a single complete set anywhere.
> 
> And they are "cap badges" not brasses.  Many badges were in white metal or copper.



i just talked to my dad and he said that he is not 100% sure haw many but the guy said something like he had 250 of them. he also said he has 3 railroad battalions cap badges. i don't know if the 250 are strictly infantry or if it is all a mix of everything. it is a pretty nice collection though.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Jul 2005)

The Offical wbsite with the capbadges on it is missing at least one , so maybe more.
The Lanark and Renfrew Scottish Regiment now 1ST Air Defence RCA

so maybe more are missing


----------



## Old RCEME (6 Aug 2005)

For what it's worth, I can send anyone who wants pics of the three original RCEME badges. I was in the Rceme 48 / 56 and wore them all . Old Rceme


----------



## geo (7 Aug 2005)

Given the fact that the L&R Scots are now an Artillery regiment (AD) then they wear the gun
Their old cap badge though is, as reported, missing..... allong with a number of other variants.
PPCLI badge is the Officer's one - OR's differs.....etc.


----------



## MOOO! (30 Aug 2005)

Just to give those people who want info on WW2 regiments cap badges the present day Hastings and Prince Edward cap badge has been changed and is not current.  The original design which the regiment has used during the war seems to have been changed and not implimented throught out the Regiment.  The antlers have been moved to face forward not seperated as you would see it on the soldiers cap badge today.  This was changed over 10 years prior and well as things usually go no one told the soldiers and none of the badges and the colours have been changed.  Dont change what works I say.


----------



## TK98075 (24 Oct 2005)

jranrose said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am looking for CF regimental badge images. I know there is the badge archive on the DIN at http://dgpa-dgap.mil.ca/badge%20site/index_e.htm. Does anyone have access that can send me any of the regiments badges? If any one can help it would be much appreciated. You can email me or if you could put up a post.
> Thanks,
> Jason
> jranrose@yahoo.com



If you want an image of the ORIGINAL RCEME CAP BADGE, I have, thanks to my deceased father, two of them that I can try to scan for you. This is the cap badge when the RCEME was formed and the mechanics, who were formerly in the Ordinance Corps were transferred to it.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Oct 2005)

MOOO! said:
			
		

> Just to give those people who want info on WW2 regiments cap badges the present day Hastings and Prince Edward cap badge has been changed and is not current.   The original design which the regiment has used during the war seems to have been changed and not implimented throught out the Regiment.   The antlers have been moved to face forward not seperated as you would see it on the soldiers cap badge today.   This was changed over 10 years prior and well as things usually go no one told the soldiers and none of the badges and the colours have been changed.   Dont change what works I say.



The supplier in Pakistan probably got the pictures mixed up.  Can't pass up a bargain these days! ;D


----------



## Devon Best (29 Nov 2005)

I know this is a little old, but it's stickied so I assume it's alright to post.

We just got a bunch of WWI cap badges from the CEF for various units that are on display now at our school, I'll try and make a list of them and if anyone needs I can take some pictures and upload them for any that are interested.  If any are interest of course. We have about 20-30.


----------



## orange.paint (19 Feb 2006)

Hi thought I would try here,cant seem to find it out anywhere else.My grandfather served with the royal artillery NFLD during ww2 for 4 years.I have two pictures of him and only one can you see his capbadge.It doesnt look like the arty badge and am wondering if nfld had a differnt arty capbadge as we were our own country at the time. any help would be appericiated.


----------



## geo (19 Feb 2006)

might be a Royal Artillery cap badge.....
The Canadian Artillery "Gun" is most distinct (and better looking)


----------



## cadettrooper (8 Jun 2006)

does anyone know if they have chosen a design fro the new CSOR cap badge?


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Jun 2006)

cadettrooper said:
			
		

> does anyone know if they have chosen a design fro the new CSOR cap badge?



Lets see, we've got almost 10000 registered members, some of whom would drop their grandmothers down the stairs to race and be the first to post something here.  If it appears anywehere on the net, it'll show up here soon enough.


----------



## MARS2INF (10 Sep 2006)

Anyone know if a metal cap badge exists for Public Affairs Officers? It'd make a great gift for a friend of mine, should I be able to acquire one...

Cheers


----------



## HelmetHead99 (17 Aug 2010)

Hello all! 

I am writing regarding an art project that I am working on for the True Patriot Love Foundation which pays tribute to the quiet dedication and sacrifices of Canadian soldiers and their families. The cornerstone of the annual True Patriot Love Tribute Dinner is the auction of replica Canadian army helmets that are painted, sculpted and transformed by Canadian artists to raise money to support initiatives to benefit service personnel.

I am pursuing several concepts, one of which involves using the insignias of all the regiments that have participated in the Afghanistan conflict. I'm not having much luck sifting through various archives that I have been directed to by Gov't offices. The search engines want specifics of information I don't yet know. 

In a nutshell, I need a list of which regiments have participated to date in Afghan., and more importantly, a visual archive of regimental insignias for me to match up to, preferably rendered in a common style. 

Does anyone have a handle on such a resource? Is there somewhere that these insignias are available for purchase? Any help would be appreciated as I am getting tight on time. 

Thanks in advance

HelmetHead99


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Aug 2010)

If I understand correctly, you are asking for representations of cap badges for all the regiments (and I would hope Branches, Corps, and Arms), that have participated in the Afghanistan campaign.

There's no single reference that will give you the information you seek. In addition, it's something of a monumental task. Virtually every unit in Canada has had a member participate. Certainly every Regular Force unit, and I would guess well north of 90% of Militia units as well as some NAVRES and ARAF folks.

Someone else may have access to something. There was a publication put out by DHH, but it's under review and no longer available.


----------



## desert_rat (17 Aug 2010)

It's not Afghanistan specific, but maybe a start for you visually...

http://williamscully.ca/gallery2/v/Cap-Badges/?g2_page=1


----------



## Franko (17 Aug 2010)

HelmetHead99 said:
			
		

> In a nutshell, I need a list of which regiments have participated to date in Afghan., and more importantly, a visual archive of regimental insignias for me to match up to, preferably rendered in a common style.



You might as well get a list of every Regiment/ unit across Canada as I'm sure there has been at least one soldier from each that has gone.

Regards


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Aug 2010)

The 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, formed the Battle Group that deployed in 2006. Here is the list of units, as published in the regimental journal, of all the units of the CF that contributed to that one Battle Group:



> 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment
> Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians)
> 2nd Regiment Royal Canadian Horse Artillery
> 2 Combat Engineer Regiment
> ...



Note that is is just for the Battle Group - one component of one rotational cycle - other units will also have contributed to remaining Canadian elements in Afghanistan during that tour. And each tour will be equally diverse in its representation of CF units.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Aug 2010)

Obviously The RCR is contracting out their writing - I can not imagine any true member of The RCR issuing a list with such blatant disregard for precedence.

Infantry before armour! Horse Artillery mixed and jumbled in the list!  Naval units following Army units!  Subunits and units mixed!


----------



## Rheostatic (17 Aug 2010)

Once you figure out which units you're going to include, here are some sources for graphics:

Directorate of History and Heritage > Badges
A pretty broad gallery, however this doen't include combat support or combat service support branches/units.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/units-unites/index-eng.asp
A listing of CF Land units (with their insignia).

http://www.milbadges.com/state/Canada
A limited selection, but includes scaleable file formats.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Aug 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Obviously The RCR is contracting out their writing - I can not imagine any true member of The RCR issuing a list with such blatant disregard for precedence.
> 
> Infantry before armour! Horse Artillery mixed and jumbled in the list!  Naval units following Army units!  Subunits and units mixed!



I don't have a copy of the original spreadsheet, but if I recall correctly, it was sorted by number of contributed personnel.

EDIT to add:, Nope, that wasn't it (found a copy of the spreadsheet file) - this is closer: parent unit, providers of formed sub-units, providers of formed sub-sub-units, and then somewhat "order of precedentish". 

Please feel free to edit and resubmit in the format that least offends your staffish sensibilities.    ;D


----------



## HelmetHead99 (18 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone... rheostatic's 2nd link is right on the money for what I was thinking of but as many of you have stated (O'Leary etc) the list of participating units is surprising and I may have to rethink. But this is what I was after and I appreciate your input.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Aug 2010)

HelmetHead99 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses everyone... rheostatic's 2nd link is right on the money for what I was thinking of but as many of you have stated (O'Leary etc) the list of participating units is surprising and I may have to rethink. But this is what I was after and I appreciate your input.



Keep in mind that is the list of contributing unit to one battle group during one tour - it is not the full list of contributing units during that operational cycle - and it certainly is not a complete list of units which have had personnel deployed to Afghanistan,


----------

